# Canon EOS Utility, DPP, Picture Style Editor now available for direct download.



## privatebydesign (Nov 28, 2013)

Just a heads up really.

For anybody wanting to load EOS Utility onto a computer with no disc drive, or if you lost your disc, it was, until recently, problematic, there were workarounds but it seems Canon felt you needed the original disc first, updates only activated if your original software was on your drive somewhere. Well it seems Canon have now realised the limitations of that route. 

You can now download stand alone versions of the relevant software for your device direct from Canon, just go to their website, find your gear, click Drivers and Software and a new option is there. Just did it for a no disc drive laptop and it works perfectly. You do need to enter your devices serial number, but no registration or recording of any personal details. 

A very nice simple addition that made my life much easier last night.


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 28, 2013)

Seems like an inevitable necessity. None of the iMacs or Mac Book pros come with CD drives anymore so continued support of that whole community would require this concession. It also makes perfect economic sense. The days of distributing software via CD or DVD are probably numbered. Considering you already have the IT infrastructure in place such as web sites and servers, the cost to distribute software electronically is essentially zero, compared to the materials, labor and manufacturing cost to produce and pack CD-ROMs. That unit cost may be very small but when multiplied by however many copies you have to shove out the door, the total cost quickly mounts.

Sure wish they had this option a couple of years ago. I was visiting my son's family out of town and with no way to take the raw images off my camera (I only shoot raw) on to his Mac Book. A download of DPP would have saved the day.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 28, 2013)

It was definitely inevitable, I just hadn't seen it publicised anywhere.

Last time I had to do it I did the Info.datx trick in Show Package Contents, but there were several other workarounds. I haven't had a computer with a disc drive for nearly three years now!


----------



## J.R. (Nov 28, 2013)

It has been around for some time now. If I remember correctly, Mt Spokane mentioned it first (here on CR) a few months back.

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. But is there a trick to this? All I can see are the "updater" versions.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 29, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> Thanks for the tip. But is there a trick to this? All I can see are the "updater" versions.



Here is the page I got it from, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_1ds_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware and a screen shot of the download I used. When I did that it asked to enter a serial number of the camera. But it is 100% stand alone full EOS Utility, DPP, Camera Window and Picture Style Editor download.


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks - very obvious now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Just a heads up really.
> 
> For anybody wanting to load EOS Utility onto a computer with no disc drive, or if you lost your disc, it was, until recently, problematic, there were workarounds but it seems Canon felt you needed the original disc first, updates only activated if your original software was on your drive somewhere. Well it seems Canon have now realised the limitations of that route.
> 
> ...


 
They started making the full disk available last December (2012), and updated it to 28A last May. This is merely another update, its been available for full download for almost a year.


----------

